# Don't senior communities have the internet?



## Tara (Jun 27, 2021)

Don t senior communities have wifi?   I need the internet?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Huh ? if you're posting on here you're using the internet ...*


----------



## Tara (Jun 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Huh ? if you're posting on here you're using the internet ...*


I mean do senior living communities have wifi for the internet? In pa


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2021)

In my area of New York some communities include internet/basic cable television and some don’t.

I wouldn’t assume anything.  Put it on your list of questions for each place that you are considering.

Good luck!


----------



## HarryHawk (Jun 27, 2021)

We are planning to move into a new senior community and it provides wifi.

Good luck with your hunt, there are some nice communities out there


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2021)

We have free wifi.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 28, 2021)

My mother's senior facility does not have wifi, at least not yet.  As us boomers become the largest group in these places, wifi will be expected.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 28, 2021)

Tara said:


> I mean do senior living communities have wifi for the internet? In pa



The best way to find out, is to contact the Communities you are interested in, and Ask Them.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 29, 2021)

Do any have bars?


----------



## Manatee (Jun 30, 2021)

Senior communities are very different from each other.  You have to check them out individually.
Some have communal computers in a common room much like the local public library.  For me that would be unacceptable, I have a desktop computer, a flat bed scanner, a printer, a web cam, stereo speakers, and a 27" monitor.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 30, 2021)

Tara said:


> Don t senior communities have wifi?   I need the internet?



I prefer using a wired connection to the wall, and my internet comes from there.
One of the jacks is wired for the phone line, and the other one is wired for the broadband.
This house only had single wall jacks, so I replaced them with duplex wall plates and rewired them. <--


----------



## Jules (Jun 30, 2021)

If you pay for internet in your home now, ask if you can have private internet in your room.  I’d be more than willing to pay for private internet.  I don’t’ use public wifi.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 30, 2021)

*At mine you have to pay for it. Most of the seniors here have cable, but not all have computers.  All they have is an outlet to plug in for antenna service*


----------



## katlupe (Jul 1, 2021)

I live in a senior living apartment complex, not really a community. We have Spectrum available with a discount. I only have internet and have my own modem. Plugged it in and works good.


----------



## NewRetire18 (Jul 10, 2021)

We finally got a cable where I live. Please remind me; does the cable's Red Alligator clip go to the '+' or '-' ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Do any have bars?



Yes, we do. We have a very popular bar with live music and dancing once a week, in addition to two other restaurants.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2021)

Some do, and some do not.

And some have one, but not a reliable system.

There are ways to have one of your own, but which one, depends on the area as well as the rules.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 12, 2021)

I would think if they do, it would be open WiFi and I’ve heard of that causing problems.
Just call whoever is the local company, I’m in NY and it’s Spectrum formerly Time Warner and have it hooked up.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Yes, we do. We have a very popular bar with live music and dancing once a week, in addition to two other restaurants.


Sounds like you found a rockin' place to live, Sunny!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 12, 2021)

*My apartment building is set for antenna service in each apartment. If you want cable or internet, you have to pay yourself.  I have noticed that not a lot of residents here have computers, but most do have their cable*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Sounds like you found a rockin' place to live, Sunny!


In some ways, it is, Star. We have about 8,500 residents, which makes it a fair-sized town, with a little bit of everything. 

About the bar, restaurants, theatre, music, etc., our youngest residents are 55.  Spouses who are 50 or more live here too. We're finally returning to live shows every month, put on by our very talented theatre group. It's been interesting to see the vintage of the music gradually move up in time, since I've been here. I used to complain that some of the residents think nothing happened musically since Sinatra. Well, the boomers took over, we've been through the 60's, and in September are finally putting on a show of pop favorites of the 70's. The director figured that some of our residents, the ones in their 50's, were born around 1966, and the spouses could have been born in 1971!  So this show will even feature a few songs meant for children of those years. (I'm expecting to see a few Muppets on stage.)

Our last live show was the Irish show I wrote and directed, in March of 2020. We got in just under the wire. If we had scheduled it a week later, it would have been cancelled.  I included a lot of very old songs, such as Danny Boy, but we also had songs by Enya and Van Morrison (not that they're so young any more, but they're a lot younger than Danny Boy!)

About the community, the best thing about it for me is all the activities. During the pandemic, I realized how important the activities with other people are, especially to those who live alone. It felt like I was just living in an ordinary condo, anywhere. There is much rejoicing that our activities have returned, let's hope these latest variants don't impose additional quarantines on us!


----------



## GAlady (Jul 24, 2021)

Tara said:


> Don t senior communities have wifi?   I need the internet?


I live in assisted living and we have WiFi.  I have an IPad and smart TV.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 24, 2021)

Don't senior communities have Wi-Fi? Too risky


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 24, 2021)

We do in NJ.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2021)

Too risky? Why?  Of course, by now they probably all have wi-fi.  Everyone has at least a cell phone.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2021)

Not sure what you mean by community ...  but  I'm in an apartment of my own,  and can choice to have whatever I want to pay for. 
The complex doesn't supply free services to  TV or Internet in each apartment. 

However,  in the main business building,  they have a library  that has free access to several computers  if a person chooses.
Also the Community Center has a  large screen  TV,   and   movies available to take and  watch any time of the day.
Movies,   like the books in the library,  are there to take on the honor system.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 25, 2021)

My mom and father in law both spent time in assisted living.  Both places had excellent wi-fi.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 11, 2021)

I received an ad in the mail from T-Mobile that they will have wireless internet.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 11, 2021)

Manatee said:


> Senior communities are very different from each other.  You have to check them out individually.
> Some have communal computers in a common room much like the local public library.  For me that would be unacceptable, I have a desktop computer, a flat bed scanner, a printer, a web cam, stereo speakers, and a 27" monitor.


What about a hearing aid?


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 11, 2021)

Tara said:


> Don t senior communities have wifi?   I need the internet?



Even if they don't you can have internet (4G/5G) on your phone and use your phone directly or make it into a hotspot for your computer to have wi-fi.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 12, 2021)

Mine has WiFi and Cable.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 12, 2021)

Verisure said:


> What about a hearing aid?


I wear hearing aids also.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 12, 2021)

Manatee said:


> I wear hearing aids also.


Really? I was only joking.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 12, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Too risky? Why?  Of course, by now they probably all have wi-fi.  Everyone has at least a cell phone.


Using public wi-fi to bank online or to use your debit or credit card for online purchases is a good way to find that your accounts have been hacked. You might get lucky and it won't happen to you. Or "It hasn't happened and I've been using it for years" should be modified to read "It hasn't happened _*yet*_ and I've been using it for years".


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Using public wi-fi to bank online or to use your debit or credit card for online purchases is a good way to find that your accounts have been hacked. You might get lucky and it won't happen to you. Or "It hasn't happened and I've been using it for years" should be modified to read "It hasn't happened _*yet*_ and I've been using it for years".


Agreed.  I don't handle any banking, purchasing or other sensitive matters on my phone.  Only access them through my home computer via an ethernet connection (my computer's wifi ability is turned off) and use complex, unique passwords.  When I must look at those websites during travel, I use mobile data (no wifi) on my phone to create a hotspot on my laptop via a tether.  

If I lived in a community setting I'd get my own wifi set up.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 12, 2021)

Tara said:


> Don t senior communities have wifi?   I need the internet?


The last time my wife and I were Stateside we saw, at a roadside motel, free wifi. My good lady interpreted that as free wife. I said:"be careful, with every free wifi, comes a free, mother-in-law-i. Neither of us have ever grasped the concept of wifi, nor have we, become familiar with inter-connected-smart-phones. This despite that both of our phones are able to connect to the internet. We are just not as smart as our phones, we can't work out how!


----------



## Manatee (Oct 12, 2021)

I have never done banking online on the theory that "if it ain't there, they can't hack it".

I flinch when I get a message that I will get an "update".


----------



## terry123 (Oct 12, 2021)

If I ever go into an assisted living complex I will bring my own desktop and printer.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2021)

terry123 said:


> If I ever go into an assisted living complex I will bring my own desktop and printer.


You'd also want your own router for privacy reasons.  Otherwise your information would be no more secure than if you're using Starbucks' wifi.


----------



## MarkMedic (Oct 20, 2021)

Most assisted living facilities have basic internet and tv. I know for the fact that Elm York, Madison York Rego Park and Madison York Corona have it.


----------

